# new owner here



## whododat1 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am going to pick up a 2001 maxima next week.
What are the best and most common upgrades I can do?
Thanks


----------



## TopFlite80 (Jun 22, 2005)

I would assume the common upgrades for any car. I am also a new Max owner (2003 SE w/6sp) and my car came with a Magnaflow exhaust and a K&N air filter. Made a huge difference over a 2002 I drove (more so since it was an automatic). Just the sound of it is amazing. I know another guy that did some suspension upgrades and changed the whole dynamics of the car. Aside from that kind of stuff, not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Common and cheap?

Handling:
front strut tower bar
rear sway bar
subframe connectors (see www.warpspeedperformance.com )
urethane bushings

Power:
intake
y-pipe (retains stock manifolds) or complete headers (more expensive)
underdrive pulleys

Braking:
12.6" rotor upgrade from gen6 Maxima (see www.mattblehm.com )
stainless steel brake lines
high performance brake pads (I prefer Axxis Ultimates)

I prefer to stop with the mickey mouse and go straight for the rear sway bar, subframe connectors, full coilovers (JIC FLT-A2 are the deluxe setup, $$$$ though...), and bigger brakes/better pads.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> Common and cheap?
> 
> Handling:
> front strut tower bar
> ...


yes, the maxima handles like a boat, and the brakes suck. so go with those two first


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I would have to say intake & y-pipe, RSB, struts & springs or coilovers, new tires (get rid of those stock Potenzas ASAP)... those are a good starting point. 

It all depends on your budget and what your goals are... more hp, better handling, looks, etc... post more specifics and then maybe we can be more specific too... 

Happy modding...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> Common and cheap?
> 
> Handling:
> front strut tower bar
> ...


Good list, but the SFCs are kinda heavy no? How about Matt Blehm's Stage II lower tie bar? I've heard great things about those too... won't have the same effect as the SFCs, but it doesn't have to be welded on and is a little cheaper... 



brianw said:


> Power:
> intake
> y-pipe (retains stock manifolds) or complete headers (more expensive)
> underdrive pulleys


Its been argued that unless you're trying to squeeze every bit of HP out of the car or going down the forced induction road, that headers on a VQ30 aren't worth the extra money and effort. Maybe get a y-pipe and do a FED spec conversion? That's pretty good value for money and has decent HP gains. 



brianw said:


> Braking:
> 12.6" rotor upgrade from gen6 Maxima (see www.mattblehm.com )
> stainless steel brake lines
> high performance brake pads (I prefer Axxis Ultimates)


 :thumbup:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

True enough... a y-pipe on the VQ30 is probably adequate, headers are a b*tch to install and don't make that much more power.

Subframe connectors *are worth every penny*. The 5th gen chassis is a little stiffer than the 4th gen, but it's still so soft and noodle-like that SFC's, IMHO, are perhaps the most critical handling modification to do _early_. The car feels much more solid and confident with stage II SFC's installed, much more stable in turns instead of flexy.

Lower tie bar is worthwhile as well, but I would do SFC's first.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

keep it stock...it's not worth the trouble.

and if you get a chance sell it and buy something non nissan.


......sorry i'm being very cynical after my trip to the nissan service department today.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> True enough... a y-pipe on the VQ30 is probably adequate, headers are a b*tch to install and don't make that much more power.
> 
> Subframe connectors *are worth every penny*. The 5th gen chassis is a little stiffer than the 4th gen, but it's still so soft and noodle-like that SFC's, IMHO, are perhaps the most critical handling modification to do _early_. The car feels much more solid and confident with stage II SFC's installed, much more stable in turns instead of flexy.
> 
> Lower tie bar is worthwhile as well, but I would do SFC's first.


That's cool... since ya have em, I take your word for it... my next mod was gonna be a LTB, but maybe I'll look into the SFCs...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

e34bmw_a33max said:


> keep it stock...it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> and if you get a chance sell it and buy something non nissan.
> 
> ...


The service depts may suck, but that's no way to judge the quality of the car... I love my Maxima... I've had it for 3 years now with no problems whatsoever... I do most maintence myself and have some fellow Maxima owners and non-Nissan mechanics to help me where necessary. As for modding it... it depends on what you're looking for... I'm not looking for a world beater dragster/auto-xer... just looking to get the most out of my daily driver. It has plenty of power stock and with my suspension upgrades, its almost as good as I can expect from a FWD land boat. 

Sorry that you've had issues... hope things work out for ya...


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

*Another one*

Hey guys, another newbie.

Can anyone tell me why my sig isn't appearing? Do you have to have a certain number of posts before you get to display?

2002 Grey Lustre, Meridian Package, clear corners, 235x50 Toyos.


----------

